# Proof of address for bank account



## Plumvfox (May 10, 2016)

Hi again guys!

So I'm finding it impossible to open a bank account at the moment as I am unable to provide proof of address. I live with my husband's family so my name will not be on any utility bills, council taxdocuments, tenancy agreements, or any other acceptable proof. Just a note, I've been in the UK almost 4 weeks now.

I applied for a NI# and received the application through the post. The letter was considered enough proof to register at the local GP, but Halifax refused it.

I've read on the forum that it may be easier to open an account at Barclay's, but their website lists accepted proofs and I have none of them.

How do I get adequate proof?? It's so frustrating!

Any advice is as always greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Did your GP send you a letter? 

It's easy to have your name added to the council tax bill.

Sometimes you just have to try another bank or another branch.


----------



## Plumvfox (May 10, 2016)

No they didn't. It has been one week. Do you think they are likely to?

What do I do if no one will budge?

I have just gotten a job, are they likely to send me any letters and will this be acceptable? 

Thank you Nyclon!


----------



## Asella (Aug 7, 2016)

Plumvfox said:


> No they didn't. It has been one week. Do you think they are likely to?
> 
> What do I do if no one will budge?
> 
> ...


I believe most GPs send a letter of notice for registration. I got one a week or so after I registered. Also, I *THINK* anyone residing permanently in the household must be on Council Tax. (Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone!)


----------



## Brom143 (Oct 21, 2016)

Try Lloyds Bank.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumvfox (May 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I'll try your advice, and hopefully be able to set up a bank account soon.


----------



## johannalouise (Mar 3, 2016)

Please let me know if you have any luck!
As we are in a very similar situation to yours as we live with my parents.
My husband is still on his 'fiance' visa though, we haven't got FLR(M) yet.

We were able to register at the GP with no proof of address and they sent my husband a registration letter but our bank (Nationwide) wouldn't accept that and when I explained our situation they said that the NI letter isn't accepted and that in our situation they could only suggest that my husband gets a letter from HMRC with his tax code. 
Which I'm not actually sure how to get.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Asella

The only people named on Council Tax bill is the nominated Bill payer(s). There is no requirement as was the case with Poll Tax, to name any Occupants within the Household.

Even completion of the Register of Electors has changed. Used to be the responsibility of the Head Household to enter every eligible adult, now each individual is responsible for their own registration.

Johannalouise

Tax Codes are usually given to an Employer. Can be obtained online by individuals. A series of security questions including NI number is required.
Nationwide want Credit references, which for many, who have lived in the UK for less than a year and not worked, is challenging. Many Banks will state they have to comply with "Money Laundering Regulations" which does not help the ordinary person.


----------



## Plumvfox (May 10, 2016)

Johannalouise,

it's really frustrating isn't it? I'm thinking of asking my inlaws to change a utility bill to my name, otherwise I don't see how I can obtain proof. I guess I can't register for a tax code since I haven't received my NI# yet. Concerned that I'm going to start working and won't be able to cash my paychecks! How silly is that?!

skyf,

Thanks for all the information! Hopefully we find something that works.


----------



## Plumvfox (May 10, 2016)

johannalouise 

I just got off the phone with Barclay's and the end conclusion was that when my NI# comes in that letter will suffice. So if your fiance has applied for a NI# they will be able to open a bank account then hopefully. Hope that's helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Tataratatar (Mar 9, 2017)

I got it solved today ! I have been in the very same situation since the end of February. Indeed, all banks are now asking for a proof of address + proof of ID.

In order to get a legal proof of address, I created a bank account on Monese (A smartphone app with which you can get an instant UK account with only your ID/Passport as a proof. You need to Skype them to unlock the full account and receive a debit card)

I made a few transactions on this account in order to have a full valid statement that can be used as a proof of address for any other Branch/Street banks.

I just opened my first UK bank account at the Bank Of Scotland today, I'll then close my Monese account (First month is free, £5 per month after that VS Street banks are all free)

This printed statement also helped me to open an account at the Glasgow Libraries.

P.S. I am still waiting for my NI number. This whole process was way faster.


----------



## hgpstar (Feb 17, 2015)

For anyone else in the same situation, Lloyds Bank will let you open an account without proof of address - but you need to show a visa. I believe they're the only bank that will do so.

Literally every single Australian I know in London has a Lloyds account for this exact reason! And then once you have that, you can set up utilities, get a phone plan, etc, or juts switch to another bank.


----------



## Tataratatar (Mar 9, 2017)

hgpstar said:


> For anyone else in the same situation, Lloyds Bank will let you open an account without proof of address - but you need to show a visa. I believe they're the only bank that will do so.
> 
> Literally every single Australian I know in London has a Lloyds account for this exact reason! And then once you have that, you can set up utilities, get a phone plan, etc, or juts switch to another bank.


Unfortunately no, they changed their rule on February 20th 2017... Now, a proof Of address is needed.


----------



## hgpstar (Feb 17, 2015)

Tataratatar said:


> Unfortunately no, they changed their rule on February 20th 2017... Now, a proof Of address is needed.


Oh damn! I take it all back then (and I will also need to go rescind the advice I just gave to someone else too!)


----------



## iippo (May 31, 2017)

Hello all

Getting a bank account in the UK can indeed be a frustrating process. Here's how I succeeded. I'm happy if sharing my experience helps even one person.

I got my account in June 2017 at Lloyds Bank. I moved to UK and started working here three weeks earlier. Getting the bank account was not as easy as it was for my expat colleague who simply "walked in a Lloyds branch and got it straight away" in 2016.

In my case they asked for my passport, NI# letter, and a letter from my employer specifically addressed to Lloyds Bank, confirming my home address and my start date. (My contract of employment was not enough even though it had my address and starting day - it was not specifically addressed to Lloyds).

That said, I guess policies change year to year, month to month, bank to bank ...

Good luck!


----------



## DExpat12 (Dec 7, 2017)

Tataratatar said:


> I got it solved today ! I have been in the very same situation since the end of February. Indeed, all banks are now asking for a proof of address + proof of ID.
> 
> In order to get a legal proof of address, I created a bank account on Monese (A smartphone app with which you can get an instant UK account with only your ID/Passport as a proof. You need to Skype them to unlock the full account and receive a debit card)
> 
> ...


Ok, but what address did you use for your Monesse account? Was it a UK address?


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

I recently called my bank, HSBC and asked if I would be able to open a joint account with my wife when we arrive in the UK. They said that, as she is my wife, her address would be taken as given. 

Perhaps a joint account is the route to go if the British spouse has a UK bank account already.


----------



## johannalouise (Mar 3, 2016)

Perhaps you will be lucky and they will allow your wife to open a joint account with no proof of address but that was not my experience at all with HSBC and other banks.

I already had accounts with Santander, Lloyds and Nationwide, all refused to add my husband to my account without him having proof of address. 
We ended up opening a joint account with TSB as they were the only bank we could find that would accept the NI letter as proof of address.

Once that account was open we were able to open a HSBC joint account using the TSB bank statements as proof of address.

No banks would accept the NHS letter we received either.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Even if it's not immediate, you will eventually need to provide proof of address, even for a joint address - UK banks are now required to obtain proof of tax residency now (I believe following the Paradise Papers).


----------



## seanmcint (Oct 27, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> Even if it's not immediate, you will eventually need to provide proof of address, even for a joint address - UK banks are now required to obtain proof of tax residency now (I believe following the Paradise Papers).


That's good to know. I will try and find out what we can do. If it's not immediate then we'll have time to sort that out.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Sorry when I said "even for a joint address", I meant "joint account" but I can't edit my post.


----------



## UberSteve (Dec 19, 2017)

Tataratatar said:


> I got it solved today ! I have been in the very same situation since the end of February. Indeed, all banks are now asking for a proof of address + proof of ID.
> 
> In order to get a legal proof of address, I created a bank account on Monese (A smartphone app with which you can get an instant UK account with only your ID/Passport as a proof. You need to Skype them to unlock the full account and receive a debit card)
> 
> ...


I've done the exact same thing. Opened up a Monese account for the bank statement and applied to RBS as I found somewhere they accept PDF print outs. I hope this is still the case. 

Still waiting for my Monese card to arrive so I can make some transactions, fill it out a bit then bring it in for POA.


----------



## atin (May 30, 2018)

Tataratatar said:


> I got it solved today ! I have been in the very same situation since the end of February. Indeed, all banks are now asking for a proof of address + proof of ID.
> 
> In order to get a legal proof of address, I created a bank account on Monese (A smartphone app with which you can get an instant UK account with only your ID/Passport as a proof. You need to Skype them to unlock the full account and receive a debit card)
> 
> ...


Hi,

If I'm not wrong, you must have downloaded the pdf version of the statement from the phone application?

Did the Bank of Scotland accept the downloaded statement as proof of address?

Because as I can see in a lot bank's requirements, they specifically say 'Statements downloaded from internet will not be accepted'.

Did you face any problem like that?


----------

